# Military Dogs are no longer classifed as "equipment"



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

It is about time. Congress has finally changed the law. They passed the Canine Member of the Armed Service Act. It still needs to be signed by the President but once done then MWDs will no longer declared "equipment". They will be declared as military vets and will be returned to Lackland AFB to be adopted out if they retire overseas. This is GREAT news of the MWDs of this country!!

This is a short article but unfortunately this doesn't seem to be getting to much press, certainly not what it deserves.


http://khanrahan.com/2012/12/06/military-working-dogs-recieve-their-day-in-dc/


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I look forward to watching this....

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10200191347770402
New Nat Geo Wild Series: Alpha Dogs

We are excited to hear that this week, the Canine Members of the Armed Forces Act passed in Senate. Take a look at how some of those dogs get trained in a sneak peek of Alpha Dogs – a new NGC show for 2013.


----------



## wink-_-wink (Aug 12, 2012)

** comment removed by ADMIN. Reason, policical**


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

DharmasMom said:


> It is about time. Congress has finally changed the law. They passed the Canine Member of the Armed Service Act. It still needs to be signed by the President but once done then MWDs will no longer declared "equipment". They will be declared as military vets and will be returned to Lackland AFB to be adopted out if they retire overseas. This is GREAT news of the MWDs of this country!!
> 
> This is a short article but unfortunately this doesn't seem to be getting to much press, certainly not what it deserves.
> 
> ...


I do not even! have to read it  it is not what you think


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

Hey dum bum they have always been vets, any dog!!!!!! Just ask the ones they helped!!!!


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

oh, we should spell "dumb" for the political correct


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Are you supposed to be making sense?


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so glad to hear this . Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Let's leave politics out of this discussion.


----------

